# Review of Prof. White's Trip to Pittsburgh, PA



## True2Kenpo (Nov 27, 2003)

Fellow Kenpoists,

First, I would like to wish everyone a very happy and safe Thanksgiving!  We have so much to be thankful for and as I have posted else where,  I am grateful to be a part of this wonderful Kenpo family!

Secondly, I thought I would just give a brief review of this past weekend when Prof. White visited the UPK and conducted the 2003 Fall Kenpo Clinic in Pittsburgh, PA.

On Nov. 21st, Mr. and Mrs. Bob White flew in from Costa Mesa, California and they were greeted by unusually warm weather.  I think they brought some Cali weather with them, unfortuately I think they also took it with them when they left! 

In anycase, we arrived back from the airport and the night began with a Meet and Greet Session, where participates of the camp could introduce themselves and we could all get to know each other.  This turned out to be a great aspect of the evening, giving each student the opportunity to learn more about Prof. White.

Then about 6pm, we hit the mat and began the intense training Prof. White is known for.  I will be the first to say these next two days, where the most physical I have ever experienced and we all were pushed to give 110%.

Some of the topics covered throughout the evening were the 3 T's to stretching (Time, Temperature, Tension), proper execution of kicks (front, side, roundhouse), CANI (Constant and Neverending Improvement), some fighting drills integrating the lessons of the kicks, and much more...

We ended the evening around 8pm with some questions.

After closing, we headed back to the hotel and grabbed a bite to eat, where we extended our conversations from earlier in the evening.

Saturday came around and we arrived at the facility in the afternoon to begin the Main Clinic.  Some visitors were in attendence including Mr. Jason Santiago from York, PA and Mr. Chris Morgan and Mr. Tim Hysell from Ohio.   They also brought a few students.  (Thank you for your support!)

Again, Prof. White began his intense warm-up preparing us for the vast amount of material that was to be covered.

Some highlights were the integration of principles from Swinging Pendulum and Obscure Wing into some fighting sequences, a nice chokeout manuever, a great parry/ hand drill, sweeps and takedowns, propering falling technique, great sport analogies and motivations, and so much more...  Looking back it is amazing how much material was covered.

The entire four hours of training were intense and kept an increasing level of physical activity.

To close, we again had a question session and a review of the material that was covered throughout the day.  We then had a picture session for the group.

Pictures can be viewed by following this link below-
www.unitedparkerskenpo.com/UPKPics3.html

In conclusion, the weekend was one of the best experiences I have been involved in.  It was such a learning atmosphere and no one left without having more than enough to keep us working hard and reanylzing our training.  Prof. White emphasized that we must look at our Art with "new pairs of glasses" giving us different perspectives at times.

I would like to thank Prof. White and Mrs. White for their time and also a big thank you to all of you able to support this event.  We look forward to the next opportunity to have Prof. White back to Pittsburgh.

Good journey to all!

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
IKKA
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## Bob White (Nov 29, 2003)

Thanks Josh. Barbara and I enjoyed the weekend very much. As you know I posted on the kenponet some comments on the future of kenpo. I feel very good that it lies in the hands of committed and talented young men such as yourself.
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------



## True2Kenpo (Dec 1, 2003)

Prof. White,

Thank you again sir for the kind words!!  

It is great to see you on MartialTalk.  There are some great resources of information here.

I watched your fighting video and was very, very impressed!  I definitely liked the fighting scenes at the beginning and end.  Do you have other tapes produced and available for purchase?

Hope all is well sir.

With great respect,
Joshua Ryer


----------



## Bob White (Dec 1, 2003)

I am looking forward to being involved in the MartialTalk forum. I have been reading some of the posts and there are some good insights into our art. It used to be that going to the International Karate Championships was the best opportunity to interact with other kenpo people, not anymore. With the forums, camps, seminars, and videos there are so many opportunities for growth and knowledge. 
At this time I just have the one video on fighting but with the talented fighters from our school there is no shortage of footage.
If Jeff Newton would stop knocking his opponents out in the 1st round we might get even more film.lol
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 3, 2003)

Nice to have you here Mr. White. :asian:  A couple of fellow students from the studio went to your seminar. However neither came to class on monday evening to share some of your techniques  .  Anyhow I'm looking forward to them coming to class next week with their notebooks in hand.


----------



## Bob White (Dec 9, 2003)

I enjoyed meeting the people from Ohio. They were excited about working hard and there was real commitment in all they did. I look forward to seeing them again soon. The passion for our art was certainly there and please wish them well.
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------



## Nightingale (Dec 9, 2003)

Nice to see you here on MartialTalk, Sir.  Wecome!

Salute

-Kris Koenig


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Dec 9, 2003)

Mr. White:  Good to have you here.  I am currently training BJJ.  When I tell my BJJ friends I've trained in Kenpo and they say "what's that?"  I say "Jeff Newton!"  Welcome Mr. White.


----------



## Bob White (Dec 10, 2003)

Thank you guys for welcoming me to MartialTalk.
When I was in Pittsburgh I gave Josh Ryer, John Wooden`s Pyramid of Success. Coach Wooden has been a great source of inspiration for me as a teacher for over 30 years. We have "The Pyramid of Success" enlarged and posted at my schools. As a teacher and coach his accomplishments have been tremendous. He has a new childrens book out called "Inch and Miles". I recommend this book as a great tool to teach values and motivation to our students. Coach Wooden`s website is www.coachjohnwooden.com
There are some valuable quotes and tools for teaching that can help us with our kenpo students. 
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bob White _*
> There are some valuable quotes and tools for teaching that can help us with our kenpo students.
> Respectfully, Bob White
> *



Mr. White, be careful not to let too many of our secrets out to the Pittsburg Area.... I hear they are Pirates!!.......lol  Especially Ryer:rofl: 

Just a "Joshin" ya Mr. Ryer:rofl:
:asian:


----------



## True2Kenpo (Dec 15, 2003)

I apologize for not responding sooner...    Hardy har har!!!

On a more serious note, I have really taken some time to look into the Pyramid of Success that I had the honor of receiving and it should really be in every karate school!

It is just logical and includes the keys that we, as martial artists, sometimes take advantage of or ignore to develope.

Again, thank you Mr. White!!!

I just want Pittsburgh to be a place for people to share knowledge...  

With great respect,
Joshua Ryer


----------



## Bob White (Dec 15, 2003)

Josh, I am very happy you are embracing "The Pyramid of Success". I just received an email from Sigung Steve LaBounty stating how much he respects John Wooden. 
In a book called "Wooden" there is a chapter on some of his favorite sayings. One of our young students used this as a theme for her black belt thesis. She wrote down her favorite maxims in the book and then wrote what it meant to her. It turned out to be a good thesis. Coach Wooden has some of his maxims listed on his web site www.coachjohnwooden.com
You can hear some of his sayings in his own voice. 
After spending time with you in Pittsburgh I know your desire is to be the best teacher you can be. Going outside traditional methods to seek improvement is admirable. We never know where we can get additional knowledge to help us realize our goals. Remember one of my favorite sayings by Herbert Spenser

"There is a principle which is a bar against all information, which is proof against all arguments and which cannot fail to keep a man in everlasting ignorance--that principle is contempt prior to investigation."

I know you will keep seeking more knowledge and bring more teachers to your school. You are starting of 2004 with Richard Planas. A good way to start any year.
With Respect,
Bob White


----------

